# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1989 Mercedes-Benz 6x6 expedition truck - photos

## Altair

1989 Mercedes-Benz 6x6 expedition truck.






Previously:

Peterbilt RV combo - photo
COE semi converted to camper - photo
VW Samba camper - photo
Safari outfitter camping setup - photo
Nash camper - photo

----------

carloski (Nov 14, 2022),

mwmkravchenko (Oct 22, 2022),

nova_robotics (Oct 17, 2022)

----------

